# Time to Update my Gear



## Cold_Beer839 (Nov 26, 2017)

I recently got back from Portsmouth Island where my Abu 6500CT C3 Blue Yonder suffered yet another detonation. Been sending to one of the better known shops on OBX for rebuilds for the last 12 years of ownership, but screw that. After this last recent rebuild they did it just let go again. At any rate, not pointing fingers, I just decided to be my own reel mechanic from now on. I took the reel apart and cleaned it then went back with these updates:

1 Akios 1-piece cage
2 cermaic bearings
3 4mm spindle
4 Akios light weight spool
5 newer power handle and larger star
6 mono mag
7 spool tensioner bearing kit (removed speed bullet and got clicker use again)
8 Rocket Reel Co drive shaft with roller bearing
9 stainless steel 6.3:1 gears
10 quick release side plate thumb screws

Practiced casting with my new 13.5' Zziplex Evolution CT (was using a Tica 11.5' for the last 12 years, still a new off the shelf rod though). Got several cast in at around 345' with an 8oz stinker, 17-lb Sufix Tritanium and a 50-lb shock leader. Looking to keep adjusting and practicing to get a little more distance. Also bought some other new gear, shhh the wife doesn't know how much this stuff costs!!


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Sweet looking reel.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

abass105 said:


> Sweet looking reel.


It is indeed a nice looking piece of equipment

Just curious are Large Sharks imploding the former version or something else. 

I drum fish and have 30 year old ABU's 8600, 9000,7000 and never have had much problems with them beyond the normal drag issues.

30 years ago the 7000C was considered to be on the small side for drum fishing even though it was and is a great casting reel.

I had a couple 6500's but they seemed too fragile for drum fishing so I got rid of them.

Looking at the part list it may be cheaper to buy a 666 Akios brand new.


----------



## Cold_Beer839 (Nov 26, 2017)

I think most of my problem was from the shop doing the rebuilding. This last time something just wasn't right and the pinion yoke broke mid cast and destroyed the gears. When I took it apart I noticed they had used a 4 pin pinion gear and I only had a 2 brake bearing retainer. Not sure if that caused it but it wasn't the right part, so who knows if it was put together right. Before blowing it just felt odd reeling it in, but I was out there and it was fish or drink at that point. After about 25 casts, it let go. I have heard that other guys had bad experiences with that shop, so it's probably going downhill.

I like the 6500C3 CT due to the lighter weight as I like to sand bar hop during the out going tide near the inlets and the smaller size is just less fatiquing than a heavier bigger and wider reel. I have fished this particular Blue Yonder for 12 years, it's been a good one (not withstanding the shop that did my last couple of overhauls). I have caught 7 paper drum with it and God knows how many slot puppies and rays/sharks. I just didn't want to put it on the shelf yet. They are indeed light weight for drum fishing, but I like 'em.

BTW, I did buy a custom Akios 656 MM3 Sport Cast from Paul Ward over in the UK, it's sweet.


----------



## Cold_Beer839 (Nov 26, 2017)

I wanted some variety in my gear, so I got one the Daiwa 7HT MAG Super Tuned Millionaires. It's a very smooth reel, much smoother than anything I used before. After reading some reviews, I did a couple of upgrades which included a pinion support sleeve, stainless steel gear, and longer handle for more torque. Haven't had a chance to practice casting with this one yet, but hoping for the best.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice gear.


----------



## Cold_Beer839 (Nov 26, 2017)

Thank you. I have 4 different combinations to work from now. I've been well behind in the distance casting arms race for years.


----------

